
How Rails and Heroku Saved My Bacon - schwad
https://schwad.github.io/ruby/rails/heroku/2019/01/11/how-rails-and-heroku-saved-my-bacon.html
======
IloveHN84
Writing code at your wedding live? Sounds like fake.. where on earth someone
brings his laptop at the ceremony?

